# Sentimental Chopping Board



## Melinda_dd (28 Feb 2016)

So here's the story. .....

My dad loved his wood work (unbeknown to me) and he desperately wanted a daughter. 
After having 2 sons, it took a lot of bullying from my mum an my aunt to convince him to have 1 more child. So one afternoon on a visit to Duxford imperial war museum. ... whilst standing on Concord, he agreed that they would try one last time for his daughter. .... me

Sadly half way through a woodwork course, and 18months after I was born he was killed at work, and never saw me grow.
Well, when I was 23 ish... I started making things with wood, and my passion grew. It was then my mum told me, that this ratty old chopping board that had been around for ever was actually made by my dad. This is when I found out his love for wood must be in my genes!

Mum presented me with this chopping board about 4 years ago and said see if you can do anything with it.
As you can see, it was in a hell of a state. So much so I was scared that I couldn't do anything with it.

Well my confidence (and workshop) has grown, and I've decided to do something with it.
so here is the before......
it was badly split (as had been put in the dishwasher!!) So I snapped it where the cracks where, and started digging the inserts out (picture is missing one of the bits... snapped into 4)
I've discovered the main wood is beech... although pinker than I'm used to... and I have no clue what the yellow wood is.

It's coming along... although to rid the wood of splits is now a bit smaller.

After pictures to follow


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Feb 2016)

What a lovely story, how the desire to make things lives on. Good luck with it.


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Feb 2016)

Thanks Mike.
I've found it really satisfying fixing it, and at the same time very sad.


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Feb 2016)

I sometimes find myself using tools that belonged to my Dad or Granddad, I usually say quietly 'thanks Dad'. Feels right.


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Feb 2016)

monkeybiter":3vr41s41 said:


> I sometimes find myself using tools that belonged to my Dad or Granddad, I usually say quietly 'thanks Dad'. Feels right.



That's nice. Must be nice to have some inherited tools.

I would love to have some tools from my dad, but unfortunately they were dispersed elsewhere... mum obviously had no idea I would turn into the wood monkey that I have!!


----------



## MARK.B. (2 Mar 2016)

Wonderful to see you restoring it to its former glory and look forward to seeing the finished chopping board, it could be steamed beech as i believe that is pinker in colour.
I too often find myself talking to my dad who passed away in 2008 whilst in my workshop and using some of his tools , never had a answer yet but as Monkeybiter say's it just feels right.


----------



## billybuntus (2 Mar 2016)

I'm sure your dad would will be looking down with a tear in his eye. I bet he never imagined in his wildest dreams that his daughter would enjoy working with timber. Let alone fix one of his old projects.

He'll be seriously proud of you.


----------



## Wizard9999 (3 Mar 2016)

Thank you for sharing a really nice story, looking forward to the after pictures.

Terry.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Mar 2016)

MARK.B.":14ncafcc said:


> Wonderful to see you restoring it to its former glory and look forward to seeing the finished chopping board, it could be steamed beech as i believe that is pinker in colour.
> I too often find myself talking to my dad who passed away in 2008 whilst in my workshop and using some of his tools , never had a answer yet but as Monkeybiter say's it just feels right.



Lovely thanks for that. I was puzzled over the difference in colour.
my glue came yesterday so it's in the clamps drying now, I'm so excited as it already looks a million times better!!

I will admit there have been more than a few tears over this build.
I so wish I was making it with my dad.

After pictures will be in the not too distant future.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Mar 2016)

billybuntus":3nrvv2cx said:


> I'm sure your dad would will be looking down with a tear in his eye. I bet he never imagined in his wildest dreams that his daughter would enjoy working with timber. Let alone fix one of his old projects.
> 
> He'll be seriously proud of you.



Thank you for your lovely comments.
I really hope he would be proud.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Mar 2016)

Wizard9999":3kowdrpi said:


> Thank you for sharing a really nice story, looking forward to the after pictures.
> 
> Terry.



Your welcome... pictures not too far off now...


----------



## RogerM (3 Mar 2016)

Lovely story Melinda.Having lost my mother at the age of 2 I can understand the emotions involved. I have some tools from my father, my grandfather, and my wife's grandfather who was a shipwright in Devonport Dockyard during WW1. I'd love to see some of the things they were used on. Looking forward to seeing your finished result.


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Mar 2016)

RogerM":2o6vq9un said:


> Lovely story Melinda.Having lost my mother at the age of 2 I can understand the emotions involved. I have some tools from my father, my grandfather, and my wife's grandfather who was a shipwright in Devonport Dockyard during WW1. I'd love to see some of the things they were used on. Looking forward to seeing your finished result.



It would be great wouldn't it to see the tool portfolio! ! Would be fab!
I can't wait to finish the chopping board. .. then I have to convince my mum I'm keeping it!!


----------



## monkeybiter (5 Mar 2016)

You could make her a new one, continuing tradition.


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Mar 2016)

monkeybiter":32rp0vra said:


> You could make her a new one, continuing tradition.



Believe it or not.... I hadn't thought of that!!! That I think would work!!


----------



## DiscoStu (5 Mar 2016)

Could you take something from the old board and use it in the new? Maybe a strip down the middle or something like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda_dd (12 Mar 2016)

DiscoStu":2wck02y9 said:


> Could you take something from the old board and use it in the new? Maybe a strip down the middle or something like that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No unfortunately not. Everything that has been cut off the chopping board was not useable. I've tried to make it with as much original wood as possible.


----------



## monkeybiter (12 Mar 2016)

It must be about time for some piccies.......


----------



## Melinda_dd (13 Mar 2016)

It's so close now I'm gonna wait until it's finished.....

I squared up the 4 parts... cut the cracks off the ends... I've added some walnut strips for contrast and to keep it a useable size and not too small.

The circle inserts.. 
most I got out whole, so I started sanding them flat to look new again... then changed my mind.... it felt like I was removing history and family memory scars... so sanded a little but can still see cuts

I purchased some forsner bits to do the insert holes... the small one just about cut.. but the big one wouldn't even cut pine so had to use the little one for all
(I'm not overly happy with the fit... I think I may have a little wobble on my drill press)
Anyway the inserts are stuck in and drying... and that's where I'm at!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Mar 2016)

So tonight I used my router and put some finger pulls in the underside for ease of pick up....

Rookie question. .. how do I stop burn marks... I've tried all different speeds and multiple cuts/ directions. .. still burning? I still have some space to play with if there's anything I can try and do to eradicate it?

Not sure how old /much the bit has been used in the past.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## NickWelford (15 Mar 2016)

I would think it's a blunt router bit n


----------



## monkeybiter (15 Mar 2016)

Are the very cheap Trend diamond sharpening 'stones' still on ebay? That should sharpen your carbide router bit.


----------



## blackrodd (15 Mar 2016)

Apart from blunt cutters, you can get burn marks purely by pausing in the feed of the router, Especially at the ends.
You can try and set the depth another 1/2 a mill and carefully "drop" the router, in this grooving case, in the centre
and carefully whip it out at the exact time you meet each end, 
Ensure you have a nice deep fence arrangement for this for safety and stability in the cut.
Practice on something similar but scrap first.
I had similar problems with a beech worktop cut-outs, burning in the corners 3 turns of insulation tape on the bearing,
and slightly rounded corners for a continuous sweep and then a final cut without the tape made good.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Mar 2016)

Thanks for them..... the bit came with a second hand titan router I bought so unsure how used/good it is.

I'm also building a router table at the moment and the bits I have for that router are new trend ones so perhaps I'll wait and revisit it with that, taking into consideration your tips.


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Mar 2016)

This is like the end of series cliff-hanger, tune in again in the autumn to see if the chopping board can be saved, will the router be reunited with the old cutter etc.


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Mar 2016)

monkeybiter":75khu5yx said:


> This is like the end of series cliff-hanger, tune in again in the autumn to see if the chopping board can be saved, will the router be reunited with the old cutter etc.



Lol your funny... it won't be autumn...hopefully in the next couple of weeks..... I tend to have too many things on the go at once!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (17 Mar 2016)

So I decided to give the bit a clean with some meths *after one of the tipps given.
it's still burnt a little. .. but not as much.
because I'm impatient. .. I think I can live with it....
so it's just the finish now 
I have some food safe oil. .. think that'll be ok?


----------



## NazNomad (18 Mar 2016)




----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Mar 2016)

Thought I'd keep you all in suspense!

That and my forum camera stopped working!!!

Tomorrow guys tomorrow. .... I'm in London all day so promise tomorrow


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Mar 2016)

So.....it's finished......

Just a reminder of before......





And now what you've been waiting for... the afters...... 
(Not sure why the pictures have poated wrong way up)

I'm really quite pleased with it.... and myself.
I'd been putting thus off for years as didn't want to muck it up... but now..... water off a ducks back!

I must admit, I wasn't expecting the emotions that went with renovating the board tho.
This one's for you dad xxx

Mod edit: image orientation.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Mar 2016)

That's a great restoration, I love it.


----------



## Racers (21 Mar 2016)

Wow, what a transformation, very well done.

Pete


----------



## Rorschach (21 Mar 2016)

Well that turned out great!


----------



## Fitzroy (21 Mar 2016)

Super!


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys. Not the best pictures, but I'm really pleased with it.... and myself!!


----------



## blackrodd (21 Mar 2016)

An excellent restoration, very well done! looks an absolute treat, 
Don't shove that in the dishwasher! :shock: 
Rodders


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Mar 2016)

Thank you very much!!

Nope that won't be going anywhere near the dishwasher!!!
And....... I am keeping it! Spoke to my mum and she's more than happy for me to keep it!

Happy days x


----------



## blackrodd (21 Mar 2016)

Melinda_dd":23uiopzm said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> Nope that won't be going anywhere near the dishwasher!!!
> And....... I am keeping it! Spoke to my mum and she's more than happy for me to keep it!
> ...



That was a really nice answer from you're mum, As someone suggested, perhaps you should carry on the tradition,
and make a replacement for her, There's something nice about an everyday reminder from someone special.
Rodders


----------



## Baldhead (21 Mar 2016)

Very nice indeed.

Stew


----------



## biskit (21 Mar 2016)

Very nice restoration ,job well done. Worth waiting All that time.


----------



## Corset (22 Mar 2016)

Fantastic job, a really nice job and hopefully one to pass on to the next generation
Owen


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments xx


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Mar 2016)

Very nice M-dd, I like the undercut, seems like a good idea to me. 

Does your Mum like it? 

When you make one for her will it be similar or a different design of your own?


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks. I thought so... just makes it a little easier to pick up.
I'm reallypleased with it.

Well I suggested making her one.... and she produced a new butchers block!! So on to my next project!


----------

